

How the Fed Creates Money - rhollos
http://www.exstrom.com/blog/butcher-blog//posts/fedcreatesmoney.html

======
bpeters
I don't believe a bubble is what we will experience (First). What might happen
is inflation, however providing liquidity in the market is Bernake's main goal
and once he sees markets moving more fluidly he will start to tighten the
money supply.

